# Ammo at stores



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Just a heads up for those that don't know.

There isn't hardly any left. Even .22 bullets are gone from the shelves.

Next will be primers and powder.......good luck!


----------



## Hunter_17 (Mar 15, 2008)

There is still quite a bit where I have been only place I have really seen that's sold out is walmart.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Everyone down here is looking for 22 shells. My store sold out on the 20th. Have had alot of people looking. 
All the ammo is going well. Am out of several things already, and my supplier says he is out of most calibers.
I can't get hardly anything right now.
Gun safes have gone well also.


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

That's what hapens when folks don't keep a good stock of ammo. Rule of thumb is buy ammo if you have a few extra bucks or you will pay a lot of extra bucks for what you can get.

The price gouging has to stop. We (gun advocates) are causing damage to ourselves. If the price increases come from the factories (which I know isn't) then I can live with it. But when retailers and gun owners start to rip off one another that just shows lack of character.

I spoke to a couple of mfging places and they have no intention of raising prices. They said it was the supply chain chain that is doing the price gouge or hold back of stock to inflate prices. One of my friends told me they broke a relationship with a vendor of theirs for doing it. The vendor actually cancelled paid orders so they could resell at a higher price. Shamefull!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I noticed that Cabela's bullets for reloading were out of most of their .224 in several brands, otherwise I can't say that I have really looked.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

We have not raised our retails one penny at our store.
But, that being said........we may have to make adjustments depending on what costs do for inventory replacement. If and when, I can get product back in.
My supplier was having issues with supply as soon as Obama got put back in, before the school shooting heartbreaker.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Really? You dumb a**es doing it again? -_O- -_O- -_O- -_O-


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

BPturkeys said:


> Really? You dumb a**es doing it again? -_O- -_O- -_O- -_O-


Maybe if the prices go up a little more some of the guys that stocked up last time can sell out and break even. :twisted:


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

2full said:


> We have not raised our retails one penny at our store.
> But, that being said........we may have to make adjustments depending on what costs do for inventory replacement. If and when, I can get product back in.
> My supplier was having issues with supply as soon as Obama got put back in, before the school shooting heartbreaker.


I was at Gallenson's the day after election and overhead Brian on the phone with about 6 different suppliers getting increasingly more and more frustrated about not having any 223 available.


----------



## Squigie (Aug 4, 2012)

You can't shoot without ammo.

How people can feel comfortable with a tiny amount of ammo for a particular firearm, is beyond me. ...especially if they like to shoot more than that, each time they go out; and had any issues getting ammo during the previous panic-induced "shortage".


As a reloader that's pretty serious about being able to make nearly every cartridge component myself, I don't understand how some people that claim to hate factory ammo are not willing to stock up on the components they use.
And, when you get into people that ONLY shoot factory ammo, it blows my mind when they get angry because Walmart didn't have the box of ammo they went in to pick up ON THE WAY to the range.
Not only is availability an issue, but it costs more to buy ammo piece-meal like that.

I only buy rimfire ammo once or twice a year, because I wait for it to go on sale. When I see a deal I like, on ammunition I like, I order it with a one-case minimum (5k rounds). My last order came in with 7k rounds, for just a hair over $230, or about $16.70 per 500 rounds. I paid, for semi-premium ammo, including shipping, what the rest of my family was paying for crappy bulk packs (less, in most cases). ...because I was patient, and willing to spend the money all at once. While they were ejecting 15-30% of their cartridges on the ground due to a lack of priming compound, the good stuff I stocked up on was performing perfectly.


Firearms are useless without ammunition (or the ability to make it). Ammunition is useless without a firearm.
It's a binary system. They can't live without each other.


Having a firearm without a reasonable supply of ammunition is like walking into the desert with an empty water bottle, and expecting to find a place to fill it up when you get thirsty.

I just don't understand...


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Squigie said:


> Having a firearm without a reasonable supply of ammunition is like walking into the desert with an empty water bottle, and expecting to find a place to fill it up when you get thirsty.


That is FREAKING GREAT! I love that analogy.

I've always said that without ammo, a rifle is just a fancy stick.


----------

